# Biglietti Milan-Juve 28 Ottobre 2017, tutte le informazioni



## Willy Wonka (4 Ottobre 2017)

L'AC Milan ha comunicato ufficialmente le *fasi e le modalità di vendita per i biglietti di Milan-Juventus*, partita valida per l'11a giornata di Serie A in programma allo *stadio San Siro di Milano alle ore 18 di Sabato 28 Ottobre 2017*. A seguire tutte le informazioni su fasi e modalità di vendità:

- *Da Giovedi 5 Ottobre ore 12 a Giovedi 12 Ottobre: 1a fase di vendita riservata esclusivamente agli abbonati* per il campionato, il numero *massimo di biglietti acquistabili è 3* (non necessaria la Carta Cuore rossonero per gli intestatari dei 3 biglietti acquistabili)

- *Da Venerdi 13 Ottobre ore 12 a Giovedi 19 Ottobre: 2a fase di vendita riservata esclusivamente ai titolari della Carta Cuore Rossonero*, in questo caso il numero *massimo di biglietti acquistabili è 4* (non necessaria la Cuore rossonero per gli intestatari dei 3 biglietti acquistabili extra a quello del titolare della Cuore Rossonero necessaria per farli in questa fase di vendita)

- *Da Venerdi 20 Ottobre ore 12: 3a fase di vendita aperta a tutti, vendita libera dei tagliandi residui* dopo le prime due fasi di vendita (non necessaria la Carta Cuore Rossonero per gli intestatari dei biglietti acquistabili)

Ricordiamo anche i* punti Vendita*:
- Online con il servizio di eticketing raggiungibile tramite il sito ufficiale del Milan
- Casa Milan
- In qualsiasi punto vendita Ticket One
- Casse dello stadio aperte solamente il giorno della partita per eventuali tagliandi residui

*N.B*. Per Residenti nella Regione Piemonte vi è l'obbligo di Tessera del Tifoso

*Al secondo post listino prezzi per la partita Milan-Juve*


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Ottobre 2017)

*LISTINO PREZZI MILAN - JUVE*

*1 ANELLO*
TRIBUNA D'ONORE ROSSA (C,D,F,G) - senza hospitality € 290
POLTRONCINE ROSSE (P,R) € 270
POLTRONCINE ROSSE (N,O,S,T) € 220
1 ANELLO ROSSO (A,B,H,I,J,K,L,M,V,Z) € 190
LATERALE ROSSO (X,Y, J, K) € 130

TRIBUNA D'ONORE ARANCIO 158,160,162,164 - senza hospitality € 165
POLTRONCINE ARANCIO CENTRALI 159,161, X € 145
POLTRONCINE ARANCIO 157,163 € 125
1 ANELLO ARANCIO 155,156,165,166 € 105
1 ANELLO ARANCIO da 149 a 154 da 167 a 172 € 75

1 ANELLO BLU € 60
1 ANELLO VERDE € 60


*2 ANELLO*
2 ANELLO ROSSO € 65
2 ANELLO ARANCIO € 65
2 ANELLO BLU € 40
2 ANELLO VERDE € 40


*3 ANELLO*
3 ANELLO ROSSO € 40
3 ANELLO BLU € 40
3 ANELLO VERDE (SETTORE OSPITI) € 40


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Presi per dei miei amici. Il sito come sempre faceva le bizze e i posti sparivano a vista d'occhio..


----------



## Zani (5 Ottobre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Presi per dei miei amici. Il sito come sempre faceva le bizze e i posti sparivano a vista d'occhio..



Speravo di poterli prendere per me e la mia ragazza. Contando che ho la carta cuore rossonero e che quindi li posso prendere a partire da venerdì prossimo credi che ci siano possibilità di prendere dei posti buoni? Preferibilmente non in curva.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Zani ha scritto:


> Speravo di poterli prendere per me e la mia ragazza. Contando che ho la carta cuore rossonero e che quindi li posso prendere a partire da venerdì prossimo credi che ci siano possibilità di prendere dei posti buoni? Preferibilmente non in curva.



Secondo me rimarrà poco, però wualcosa dovresti trovare.


----------



## MarcoMilan83 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Io sono abbonato secondo anello verde...settore 243...oggi sono entrato per acquistarli per i Miei amici ma sono già pochissimi disponibili...
Io non ci vado se qualcuno è interessato posso fare il cambio nominativo sul sito e caricarglielo sulla sua tessera Cuore Rossonero...prezzo 75 euro....
Contattatemi per qualsiasi info
[email protected]


----------



## Milo (7 Ottobre 2017)

C’e Nessuno degli abbonatiche può prendermi i biglietti?? Contattatemi in privato


----------



## Olandese46 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Buonasera ragazzi, la questione interessa anche me, dato che dovrò prendere i biglietti per me ed un'altra persona ma solo a partire da venerdì.. abbiamo appunto il timore di cosa riusciremo a trovare. Per chi è già riuscito a prenderli, come è la situazione attuale?
Presumo come ultimi rimarranno i posti più cari e quelli più in alto (tipo terzo anello).


----------



## MarcoMilan83 (8 Ottobre 2017)

O


----------



## PheelMD (9 Ottobre 2017)

Zani ha scritto:


> Speravo di poterli prendere per me e la mia ragazza. Contando che ho la carta cuore rossonero e che quindi li posso prendere a partire da venerdì prossimo credi che ci siano possibilità di prendere dei posti buoni? Preferibilmente non in curva.



I posti buoni, quest'anno, sono occupati in maggior parte dagli abbonati. Ne rimangono un 15 mila da distribuire ma per i big match vanno via in fretta. Le possibilità ci sono ma devi essere celere.


----------



## Milo (9 Ottobre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> I posti buoni, quest'anno, sono occupati in maggior parte dagli abbonati. Ne rimangono un 15 mila da distribuire ma per i big match vanno via in fretta. Le possibilità ci sono ma devi essere celere.



Solo terzo anello??


----------



## PheelMD (9 Ottobre 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Solo terzo anello??



Guarda, gli abbonati sono 34 mila e un buon 60-70% sono distribuiti al secondo anello. Quindi al secondo anello i posti liberi sono relativamente meno rispetto agli altri anelli. Al primo anello i posti ci sono ma il costo è abbastanza alto e, se togli rosso e arancio, rimangono primo blu e verde che hanno lo stesso prezzo del secondo arancio centrale. Qualcosa in più lì si trova. Per lo meno, è più facile trovarli lì che al secondo arancio-verde-rosso-blu. 
Altrimenti rimane il terzo anello: hai una probabilità più alta di trovarli, però sinceramente non so quanto ti convenga vedere una partita da lì.


----------



## Milo (9 Ottobre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Guarda, gli abbonati sono 34 mila e un buon 60-70% sono distribuiti al secondo anello. Quindi al secondo anello i posti liberi sono relativamente meno rispetto agli altri anelli. Al primo anello i posti ci sono ma il costo è abbastanza alto e, se togli rosso e arancio, rimangono primo blu e verde che hanno lo stesso prezzo del secondo arancio centrale. Qualcosa in più lì si trova. Per lo meno, è più facile trovarli lì che al secondo arancio-verde-rosso-blu.
> Altrimenti rimane il terzo anello: hai una probabilità più alta di trovarli, però sinceramente non so quanto ti convenga vedere una partita da lì.



Sei mica abbonato e puoi vedere cosa è rimasto?


----------



## PheelMD (9 Ottobre 2017)

Certo, ecco: praticamente solo il terzo anello e il 258 al secondo arancio e l'opposto al secondo rosso (sono quelli con il palo di fronte).


----------



## MarcoMilan83 (9 Ottobre 2017)

Come avevo già detto solo terzo anello...


----------



## renga91 (9 Ottobre 2017)

Cavoli vanno via come il pane... dite che restano ancora biglietti sul secondo laterale rosso/arancio per venerdi?

Si vede bene o non vale la pena?

Grazie


----------



## MarcoMilan83 (9 Ottobre 2017)

Esaurito secondo rosso arancio...se qualcuno invece di comprare il terzo anello vuole andare al secondo verde settore 243 cedo il mio posto 75 euro...caricando il biglietto sulla sua tessera Cuore Rossonero...
Contattatemi se interessati ad assistere alla partita dal secondo anello verde
[email protected]


----------



## Olandese46 (11 Ottobre 2017)

Domanda per gli abbonati, novità per ciò che è rimasto? A che punto siamo?


----------



## MarcoMilan83 (11 Ottobre 2017)

Solo pochi biglietti terzo anello blu e rosso...


----------



## Marilson (11 Ottobre 2017)

io ho rinnovato la cuore rossonero e spero di poterne comprare 3 venerdi. Incrociamo le dita. Mi va bene qualsiasi posto


----------



## Moli (12 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao a tutti,
Potete aggiornarci sulla situazione? Magari con uno screenshot? Grazie mille


----------



## bmb (12 Ottobre 2017)

I nostri cari abbonati dovrebbero smetterla di comprare biglietti agli amici juventini. Poi quando segnano loro si alza mezzo stadio.


----------



## paperotto7 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Novità sui biglietti ancora disponibili?


----------



## paperotto7 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao scusa se ti disturbo potresti postare un nuovo screen con i posti ancora disponibili?ti ringrazio per la disponibilità.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Ottobre 2017)

paperotto7 ha scritto:


> Ciao scusa se ti disturbo potresti postare un nuovo screen con i posti ancora disponibili?ti ringrazio per la disponibilità.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Ottobre 2017)

Moli ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> Potete aggiornarci sulla situazione? Magari con uno screenshot? Grazie mille



Vedi sopra


----------



## MarcoMilan83 (13 Ottobre 2017)

...


----------



## PheelMD (13 Ottobre 2017)

paperotto7 ha scritto:


> Ciao scusa se ti disturbo potresti postare un nuovo screen con i posti ancora disponibili?ti ringrazio per la disponibilità.



Non avevo letto il messaggio, in ogni caso lo ha postato l'utente qui sopra.


----------



## Marilson (13 Ottobre 2017)

sono riuscito a prendere 3 biglietti al terzo rosso dopo oltre 40 minuti di tentativi. Alle 12 ero gia sul sito. Peccato perche c'erano diversi posti al secondo arancio (in 3 settori) ma sono stati volatilizzati subito. La piattaforma comunque non e' assolutamente compatibile con il volume di traffico per un grande evento, per dire ho comprato biglietti per concerti qui a Londra e in paragone mi e' andato tutto liscio in confronto


----------



## MarcoMilan83 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Io ho un biglietto secondo anello verde...
Da caricare sulla tessera Cuore Rossonero
Se interessati contattatemi
[email protected]


----------



## Olandese46 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Anche io! Dopo un'ora e mezza di tentativi, sono riuscito a prenderli al primo rosso (un salasso in pratica..); il sito andava continuamente in crash, e man mano che aggiornavo la pagina provavo sempre con posti diversi non riuscendoci. Dopo tantissimi tentativi ci sono riuscito. Personalmente credo che abbiano sbagliato nelle modalità di vendita.. Prepariamoci come ogni anno a vedere San Siro bianconero per più di un terzo degli spettatori &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865; assurdo. Altri nella mia stessa situazione?


----------



## bmb (13 Ottobre 2017)

Io ho provato sul secondo arancio ma non ce l'ho fatta. Il terzo neanche l'ho guardato perché non mi faccio 1000 km per stare in piccionaia. 

Per il futuro dovrò farmi amico qualche abbonato


----------



## Marilson (13 Ottobre 2017)

Olandese46 ha scritto:


> Anche io! Dopo un'ora e mezza di tentativi, sono riuscito a prenderli al primo rosso (un salasso in pratica..); il sito andava continuamente in crash, e man mano che aggiornavo la pagina provavo sempre con posti diversi non riuscendoci. Dopo tantissimi tentativi ci sono riuscito. Personalmente credo che abbiano sbagliato nelle modalità di vendita.. Prepariamoci come ogni anno a vedere San Siro bianconero per più di un terzo degli spettatori ���� assurdo. Altri nella mia stessa situazione?



si come spiegavo stessa cosa a me. Comunque teoricamente questanno ci dovrebbero essere meno gobbi perche gli abbonati intanto sono di piu' e attualmente la vendita e' aperta solo ai titolari alla cuore rossonero. Se becco un altro gobbo seduto vicino a me allo stadio mi arrabbio a sto giro. Possibile che Milano e' invasa di gobbi che hanno fatto la cuore rossonero??




bmb ha scritto:


> Io ho provato sul secondo arancio ma non ce l'ho fatta. Il terzo neanche l'ho guardato perché non mi faccio 1000 km per stare in piccionaia.
> 
> Per il futuro dovrò farmi amico qualche abbonato



io invece i miei 1000 km per andare in piccionaia me li faccio, per giunta da un altro paese


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Ottobre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io ho provato sul secondo arancio ma non ce l'ho fatta. Il terzo neanche l'ho guardato perché non mi faccio 1000 km per stare in piccionaia.
> 
> Per il futuro dovrò farmi amico qualche abbonato



Ragazzo bastava mi chiedessi in privato te lo prendevo... Dai lo sai per la prossima volta, vale anche per gli altri interessati compatibilmente con il limite di biglietti acquistabili.


----------



## Marilson (13 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzo bastava mi chiedessi in privato te lo prendevo... Dai lo sai per la prossima volta, vale anche per gli altri interessati compatibilmente con il limite di biglietti acquistabili.



quanti biglietti possono prendere gli abbonati? a saperlo ti spammavo io


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Ottobre 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quanti biglietti possono prendere gli abbonati? a saperlo ti spammavo io



Dipende dalle partite, per questa erano 3 mi pare, trovi in prima pagina le info


----------



## Milo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzo bastava mi chiedessi in privato te lo prendevo... Dai lo sai per la prossima volta, vale anche per gli altri interessati compatibilmente con il limite di biglietti acquistabili.



Io l’avevo chiesto nella pagina precedente... scherzi a parte, magari una volta ti chiedo anch’io un piccolo favore


----------



## Willy Wonka (13 Ottobre 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io l’avevo chiesto nella pagina precedente... scherzi a parte, magari una volta ti chiedo anch’io un piccolo favore



Scusami non avevo proprio letto, ti chiedo perdono caro.


----------



## Milo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Scusami non avevo proprio letto, ti chiedo perdono caro.



Ma figurati ovviamente scherzo, era solo una scusa per chiederteli in futuro


----------



## bmb (14 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ragazzo bastava mi chiedessi in privato te lo prendevo... Dai lo sai per la prossima volta, vale anche per gli altri interessati compatibilmente con il limite di biglietti acquistabili.



Purtroppo me ne servivano 4. Ma grazie lo stesso, in futuro ci penserò.


----------



## bmb (14 Ottobre 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si come spiegavo stessa cosa a me. Comunque teoricamente questanno ci dovrebbero essere meno gobbi perche gli abbonati intanto sono di piu' e attualmente la vendita e' aperta solo ai titolari alla cuore rossonero. Se becco un altro gobbo seduto vicino a me allo stadio mi arrabbio a sto giro. Possibile che Milano e' invasa di gobbi che hanno fatto la cuore rossonero??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allora tanta stima


----------



## Olandese46 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Buongiorno a tutti, avrei due domande da farvi:

- una opinione da chi ci è stato, come sono i biglietti di "primo anello rosso - settore A"? La visibilità dovrebbe essere buona, il posto all'altezza del calcio d'angolo (lato curva sud) diciamo;

- stamattina, per dare risposta ad un amico che cercava i biglietti ho aperto il sito per verificare la disponibilità. Può essere già tutto esaurito? Non mi dà alcun posto disponibile.


----------



## Willy Wonka (18 Ottobre 2017)

*sold out *


----------



## sereke18 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao Buongiorno.
IO ho un bliglietto ( da mio abbonamento SECONDO ANELLO BLU) che potrei cedere da mercoledì in poi con CAMBIO NOMINATIVO su carta CUORE ROSSONERO se, come ormai credo, per impegno di lavoro sabato non riuscirò ad andare a San Siro. Avrò questa triste certezza da giovedì in poi.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Olandese46 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei due domande da farvi:
> 
> - una opinione da chi ci è stato, come sono i biglietti di "primo anello rosso - settore A"? La visibilità dovrebbe essere buona, il posto all'altezza del calcio d'angolo (lato curva sud) diciamo;
> 
> - stamattina, per dare risposta ad un amico che cercava i biglietti ho aperto il sito per verificare la disponibilità. Può essere già tutto esaurito? Non mi dà alcun posto disponibile.



Settori | Stadio San Siro

Questo sito ti va vedere la visuale da ogni settore.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Sono carichissimo.. tutti proti a saltare quando mettono "che confusione"


----------



## nik10jb (27 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------

